# Divorce vs Murder



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2007)

Divorce vs. Murder

A nice, calm, respectable lady went into the pharmacy,walked up to the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes,and said, "I would like to buy some cyanide."

The pharmacist asked, "Why in the world do you need cyanide?

"The lady replied, "I need it to poison my husband."

The pharmacist's eyes got big and he exclaimed, "I can't give you cyanide to kill your husband. That's against the law! I will lose my license! They'll throw both of us in jail! All kinds of bad things will happen. Absolutely not!  You CANNOT have any cyanide!"

The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her husband at a fancy restaurant, having dinner with the pharmacist's wife.

The pharmacist looked at the picture and replied, "Well now, that's different. You didn't tell me you had a prescription."


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

thats funny


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 10, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Divorce vs. Murder
> 
> A nice, calm, respectable lady went into the pharmacy,walked up to the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes,and said, "I would like to buy some cyanide."
> 
> ...




Did he give her enough for two?  :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Did he give her enough for two?  :lol:


 Oh I'm sure he's got his own brew cooking at home.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2007)

Yikes.  I suppose she walked into the one pharmacy who would grant her request, eh?


----------



## ktaylor75 (Nov 19, 2007)

That was hilarious! :lool:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2007)

LMAO that was great Kacey


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## LawDog (Nov 20, 2007)

That was a good one Kacey.
:lfao:


----------

